# rack-and-pinion seal kit question, 94 sentra



## kp3ft (Sep 25, 2010)

The gearbox on our 94 Sentra GXE 1.6 leaks like sieve, apparently a seal burst and power steering fluid pours right out of the dust boot. Will the rack-and-pinion seal kits include the seals for the gearbox as well?  Here's a kit for sale at Autozone. I don't have the 200+ dollars to get a new rack-and-pinion assembly, so a seal kit would be ideal. Found a similar seal kit on Ebay, but I don't trust sellers to give an honest answer.


----------



## bestpartsonline10 (Mar 9, 2011)

kp3ft said:


> The gearbox on our 94 Sentra GXE 1.6 leaks like sieve, apparently a seal burst and power steering fluid pours right out of the dust boot. Will the rack-and-pinion seal kits include the seals for the gearbox as well?  Here's a kit for sale at Autozone. I don't have the 200+ dollars to get a new rack-and-pinion assembly, so a seal kit would be ideal. Found a similar seal kit on Ebay, but I don't trust sellers to give an honest answer.


A rack and pinion seal kit generally (or at least the ones i sell) has all the seals for the entire rack and pinion: 2 main seals for the rack gear shaft, 2 pinion seals (the pinion that connects to your steering column) and the required teflon and o-rings. Other misc. components are also included such as the clamps for the boots. However, almost all seals kits DO NOT include the boots.

Seal installation requires proper tools and just a lot of meticulous work such as carefully take out old seals and not scratch or damage the metal surface. Carefully installing the seals without cutting the seal lips on sharp edges. Making sure everything is done nice and clean without dirt getting in. You'll also need grease to make sure gears are lubed, etc.

I've linked a bunch videos and articles on this here if you want to take a look:
Best Parts Online | Facebook

If this is your first time tinkering with parts and the car, I would not recommend even trying...And like I tell everyone, if this is your only mode of transportation, I would recommend replacing the whole unit with a rebuilt unit. A-1 Cardone and Atsco are good brands.

Good luck! I listed some references below if you are interested as well.


Reference websites:
Best Parts Online | Facebook
(Articles and videos on how to rebuild rack and pinion)
Power Steering Kit Specialist <- photos of what are in kits
Best Parts Online Home Page <---my store
shopping.google.com <--- comparison shop


----------

